
Introducing Grunion: An Open Source Query Optimizer Leveraging Apache Calcite - DataScienceInc
https://www.datascience.com/blog/grunion-data-science-tools-query-optimizer-apache-spark
======
jrgauthier01
This is cool! Thanks for posting.

